# Gourami Scale Condition



## Mitten (Jul 4, 2007)

I just noticed my Moonlight Gourami has a patch of scales that are white, or missing. I'm just hoping it isn't a fungus or something. Maybe its just a scrape?

http://i26.tinypic.com/2mzhzdy.jpg

http://i28.tinypic.com/2d91zpv.jpg


----------



## amypicot (Mar 13, 2008)

my gourami had the exact same thing. i moved him into a tank on his own as my swordtail kept nipping it and making it worse and it went in a couple of weeks and that was a bout 4 months ago and he is fine


----------



## cowelder (Aug 16, 2006)

Help! I'm having this problem. It's on my flame gourami, it's already dime sized.
I'm switching him asap too a newly cycled 40gal.


----------



## Mitten (Jul 4, 2007)

I added a half dose of Melafix, but didn't take out the carbon. Pretty much useless, but it probably cant hurt.


----------



## amypicot (Mar 13, 2008)

my gourami cleared up completely in a couple of weeks, it was getting worse because of the other fish picking at the sore all the time, i would put them in a tank on there own (if you have another one)


----------



## welchrock (Jan 4, 2008)

I have had this exact problem with probably a half-dozen of my Gourami's over the last 1 1/2 years. Sadly I didn't have much luck with successful treatment.

It seems that once other fish in the tank notice the sores, they make a habit of picking at them and ruin all chances of natural healing. I would imagine that some days the sore looks better and other days worse, but in general it stays the same size or is growing. Treatment may help a bit but it won't stop the nipping that hinders healing. I noticed you have Tiger Barbs in your tank - an opportunistic nipper!!!

What I have had better luck with is prevention. A local pet store that I rarely go to had a great suggestion that I thought was worth a shot - and it worked! Here's what I now do about once or twice a week:

For $5 I got 'Gel-Tek' Erythromycin. It is a 2 ounce gel and is labeled to treat: bacterial infections, eye conditions, wasting disease (whatever that is) and gill disease. It needs refrigeration after opening but most interestingly - it is ingested!

So how is this done? Based on the suggestion I received, I have had great luck with soaking flake food in a shot glass with a mixture of the Erythromycin and water. I stir, then let the mixture soak for about ten minutes and then feed to my fish who have been fasting for a day. They don't seem to love the different taste to the flakes, but they do eat it.

I have had *farrrr* fewer issues with the sores you have mentioned, and try my best to look out for even the smallest wounds - so that I can increase the frequency of my Erythromycin treatments.

Hope this helps! Reply or PM me for further information.


----------

